# Any rock reports from today?



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Know she's low, is it clear? Going out tomorrow so need to know what to pack. See.s as of now, she has some flow left. Figuring on single beads, and 4#leaders(I don't recommend) sucks it the only shot I got at her(would of loved yesterday) but with life yada yada...


----------



## nooffseason (Nov 15, 2008)

I think you're off believing it's low and clear. I'll bet it's pretty dang brown in color after all that rain this morning. Gauge shows its on the rise. If I had to fish tomorrow, I'd fish smaller water. Leave the 4 lb leader at home, you won't need it tomorrow


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Rain? Here in Akron it was snow???


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

There might be a window of fishing on Wednesday but it's not looking too promising for the rest of the week.


----------



## SelfTaught (Mar 27, 2014)

Flow is at 433 & rising.... won't be low and definitely won't be clear.


----------



## Rippin (Jan 21, 2007)

pay attention to the gages, it will tell you all you need to know.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

We fished the rock Saturday and Sunday and the bite was not bad but it seems like the deep holes are kinda full of debri like leaves and stuff. I think a good 1000 flow will clear them out real good


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

River was perfect today. Caught some and saw a lot caught. Unfortunately it's about to slush/ice up in the next few days.


----------



## Ddog0587 (Nov 28, 2006)

The weather report is dictating the next few days will be the perfect time for my spring gear cleaning.


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

Might eke out another day on the Rocky tomorrow but after that it's a wrap.


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Heard the Rock still has a ton of open water with no slush today. You guys still tearing them up?


----------



## Kevin Rucker (Jan 27, 2016)

Just wrapping up a 12 hour shift. If anyone can shoot me through with a condition report I'd be grateful.


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

Rippin said:


> pay attention to the gages, it will tell you all you need to know.


Not always... Especially when ice is involved.


----------



## dlancy (Feb 14, 2008)

What's everything looking like up there today? Areas fishable? How's the ice?


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Rivers will be blown out this weekend. Snow is melting fast and there was a good amount at least on the east side.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

Well this sucks...should be good fishing tomorrow.planned on hitting it early, then was told suppose to have freezing rain.....I can't catch a break. I really don't want to fish the hoga but at this point in getting desperate. I'm not driving from Akron to the rock in freezing rain, this stinks


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Freezing rain isn't starting until later in the day.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hoga is still too high.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------

